

Ask HN:  Best Fiction Book(s) You Have Read In 2011 - cyanbane

Doesn't have to be published in 2011.
======
mindcrime
Fiction? Hmmm... I'd say:

 _11/22/63_ \- Stephen King

 _77 Shadow Street_ \- Dean Koontz

 _The Name of the Wind_ \- Patrick Rothfuss

 _The Wise Man's Fear_ \- Patrick Rothfuss

 _Zero History_ \- William Gibson

 _Mona Lisa Overdrive_ \- William Gibson

------
Edootjuh
The Name Of The Wind and The Wise Man's Fear, by Patrick Rothfuss

De ontdekking van de hemel (The Discovery of Heaven), by Harry Mulisch

1984, by George Orwell

Night Angel trilogy, by Brent Weeks

Farseer and Tawny Man trilogies, by Robin Hobb

Gentlemen Bastards series (first two books), by Scott Lynch

Das Parfum (Perfume), by Patrick Süskind

Some may have been from end 2010

